# Wilcom Embroidery Studio Trim Efficiency



## Rachella (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello everyone, I've been trying to teach myself how to digitize using Wilcom Embroidery Studio 2.0

This boat is the most complicated thing I've done so far because of all the small tidbits. I don't think it's bad for my first attempt, but the trimming is so totally excessive! Over 90 trims. 

I digitized it piece by piece. There are over 100 small "pieces/objects" in the boat itself. 

My question is, how do I minimize this? What is the process for eliminating most of the trim and merging the pieces together for a better sewing flow? 

I've included the .EMB file for it.

boat.EMB


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

The biggest issue I see is the pathing. That is done when you digitize. You have to think about the flow of the design once it is on the machine and use a sequence to minimize trims. At the same time you use pathing to control the push and pull to a degree.

At this point, you have to decide if it is easier to manually resequence the design or just start over. You might be able to step through the objects and change start/stop points to eliminate a few trims. and you can use cut/paste to manually resequence but you have 143 objects in the design so that would be very tedious. It also looks like you have about 30 objects that are just one stitch. I'm not sure how that happened?

The only design break I see in this is the one place in the antenna and no one would ever notice a connecting stitch there. This could have been done with no trims at all.

I would have started in the waves below the boat, worked my way from the back to the front of the boat, and finished with the waves below the bow.

Pathing is one of the hardest concepts to learn in digitizing. You can actually take a copy of the artwork and use a pencil to sketch out the path you will follow. After a while you will just instinctively come to you onscreen. Look for the logical start and end point. It is like solving a maze.

Good luck, just keep practicing.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Rachella. Will you let me have your e-mail address? I will send you something that works.


----------



## Rachella (Aug 21, 2014)

Liberty: Thank you very much the helpful insight! I didn't realize digitizing could be so complicated. I'm used to working in layers with photoshop but it's a lot easier to re-arrange them there. I guess I thought it would be just as easy with wilcom! Put the design together, then worry about the order.

But trying to rearrange almost 150 pieces is so tedious! I think I'll continue to practice on this boat and try it again from the ground up...

AlisonB: That would be wonderful! Definitely so I could see how it sews out and learn from it. My email is [email protected]


----------

